
The Tales of a Bug Bounty Hunter: 10 Interesting Vulnerabilities in Instagram - cujanovic
https://www.arneswinnen.net/2016/02/the-tales-of-a-bug-bounty-hunter-10-interesting-vulnerabilities-in-instagram/
======
cujanovic
Video:
[http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/bsidessf2016/bside...](http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/bsidessf2016/bsidessf-101-the-
tales-of-a-bug-bounty-hunter-arne-swinnen)

